
The Bad Grade That Changed the U.S. Constitution - happy-go-lucky
http://www.npr.org/2017/05/05/526900818/the-bad-grade-that-changed-the-u-s-constitution
======
tjalfi
previously -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13934576](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13934576)

